# AI generated skyscrapers



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

In recent months, we have witnessed an explosion in the capacities of image generation models from text through free access platforms such as Dall-E, Midjourney or Stable Diffusion.
This is mind blowing !
Let's share the picture thats we've generated or that we found.
Don't forgot to credit the AI and possibly the person who created it.

It took about 6 months for it to become maintstream and it keeps growing rapidly. Who know what it will be in just few years 😃

I'm starting with my first tries from June 2022, with Dall E Mini.

PS : I'm not sure this is the right section for this thread !
*


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

Credit : wg.xyz on Instagram with Stable diffusion and Midjourney


















Credit : enterlink-art with Stable Diffusion on Instagram









"The Artificial Oasis District of Mars", dr.cgi and scifiscapes with Midjourney on Instagram









By wondering.architect on Instagram (Midjourney)


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah, I also follow some of those on instagram, they do amazing things with just text prompts!, I tried Stable Diffusion and the free trial of Midjourney too, it is not that easy to get good results.
Just for fun, one of the first things I tried is just input "Shanghai", at low quality, Stable Diffusion believes Shanghai's bottle opener tower is everywhere:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Cadaeib, by the way, do you like Coruscant?


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

Zaz965 said:


> @Cadaeib, by the way, do you like Coruscant?


Actually "Love" is kind of a weak word when it comes to express my exaltation for Corruscant. Did you know that "corruscant" was firstly a french word (more or less fallen into disuse...) ?
It meant shining, sparkling


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Cadaeib said:


> It meant shining, sparkling


I didn't know. awesome


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

My urban experiments









Gabrielbabb - User on NightCafe Creator


AI Art Generator App. ✅ Fast ✅ Free ✅ Easy. Create amazing artworks using artificial intelligence.




creator.nightcafe.studio


----------



## One Sky (Dec 29, 2010)

Why not architecture as a whole? 

*"AI generated architecture"*

My attempt at Stable Diffusion:

_A draw by Antoni Gaudí i Cornet for the facade of a mosque in Paris in distance_










You all can also try:






Stable Diffusion Online


Stable Diffusio Online Demo. FREE forever. Create beautiful art using stable diffusion ONLINE




stablediffusionweb.com


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

I told Midjourney to mix the Petronas Towers with Empire State Building:


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

And I asked for a larger version of Chrysler Building:


----------

